# AFS and FreeBSD 8.0



## Shuny (Mar 25, 2010)

Hello,

I wanted to add AFS support on my FreeBSD 8.0 but I had many problems with both Arla and FreeBSD.

I tried to compile Arla from ports and managed to fix a small compile error (Arla was looking for readline.so.5, made it looking for the readline.so.6 lib) but after that, the compilation was a complete disaster : Redefinitions, thousand of warnings, undefined macros ... Since the Arla client doesn't seem to be maintained anymore, I dropped Arla for OpenAFS.

The stable version of OpenAFS "compiles" in the same way as Arla : Many errors, redefinitions and warning. Then, I tried to compile OpenAFS 1.5 and this time I could make it compiling after a small fix (#define INT_MAX 0x7fffffff in a file).

Unfortunately, it doesn't seem to work either. The AFSD service returns me a strange error (afsd: some file missing or bad in /usr/local/etc/openafs) and I have to admit that I don't know how to use it even after reading the documentation.

So I stupidly tried to load manually the kernel module (kldload ./libafs.ko) then I attempted a mount -t afs mydomain.org /afs. My system crashed, rebooted and booted into single user mode because the crash made my filesystem dirty :/

I don't see how to get AFS support into FreeBSD so I'm asking your help : Is there a special trick to know, or an altenative AFS client for FreeBSD 8-STABLE ?

I really need AFS support on my system 

Thank you,

Regards,

Shuny


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 25, 2010)

Which port is this about? Are you using a static FreeBSD 6 ports tree from a DVD or something?


----------



## Shuny (Mar 25, 2010)

Hello,

I used the Arla-devel port as seen on http://wiki.freebsd.org/afs . As for OpenAFS, I think I might be in the wrong section as there is no available port or package


----------

